# Afficher le pourcentage lors des téléchargements sous OS X ?



## tech-devil (26 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me demandais si il était possible d'afficher les pourcentages lors des téléchargements sous OS X ? Je viens de faire une recherche mais je ne trouve pas. En faite, quand je télécharge, il y a des fois ou c'est lent (ma connexion en est la cause) et donc, j'aimerais savoir ou j'en suis avec un POURCENTAGE. 
Et si il était possible de mettre pause aux downloads, ça serait bien aussi.

Bon en résumer :

- Est-ce qu'il est possible d'afficher les pourcentages lors des téléchargements ?
- Est-ce qu'il est possible de mettre ce même téléchargement, en pause ?

Merci à vous


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2013)

tech-devil a dit:


> - Est-ce qu'il est possible d'afficher les pourcentages lors des téléchargements ?
> - Est-ce qu'il est possible de mettre ce même téléchargement, en pause ?
> 
> Merci à vous



QUEL OSX et quel navigateur ?
( il y a 8 differents OSX  et une vaste panoplie de navigateurs pour chacun)
et les modes de visualisations de download en cours varient selon OS et navigateurs


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2013)

Avec quel logiciel telecharges-tu?


----------



## tech-devil (26 Avril 2013)

J'utilise le dernier (10.8.3) et safari comme navigateur. Lorsque ça se met dans "téléchargement", il y a la barre qui avance, mais c'est très peu précis. 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2013)

Il suffit de faire de tête la division taille totale/taille téléchargée, finalement...


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Il suffit de faire de tête la division taille totale/taille téléchargée, finalement...



non, tu déconnes!  
on peut faire des calculs dans sa tête? 
et comment on les fait sortir de là après???


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2013)

rien ne t'oblige a passer par safari
d'autres navigateurs ont des presentations differentes qui peuvent te convenir
( pour des outils "avancés" de download , il y eu des fils là dessus)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Avril 2013)

tech-devil a dit:


> J'utilise le dernier (10.8.3) et safari comme navigateur. Lorsque ça se met dans "téléchargement", il y a la barre qui avance, mais c'est très peu précis.


Quand le téléchargement se met en route dans Safari ML, apparaît un bouton à droite de celui de _Lecteur_ (à l'extrême droite de la barre d'adresse) avec une jauge bleue.

En cliquant sur ce bouton, on a le temps estimé avant la fin du téléchargement, 
la liste des précédents téléchargements, (qu'on peut _Effacer_ d'un coup), 
et à droite du nom du téléchargement, un bouton Pause || et une croix d'effacement X.

C'est bien mieux que la minuscule jauge du dossier _Téléchargements_.


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Quand le téléchargement se met en route dans Safari ML, apparaît un bouton à droite de celui de _Lecteur_ (à l'extrême droite de la barre d'adresse) avec une jauge bleue.
> 
> En cliquant sur ce bouton, on a le temps estimé avant la fin du téléchargement,
> la liste des précédents téléchargements, (qu'on peut _Effacer_ d'un coup),
> ...



Tout à fait, je n'utilise que Safari et voilà ce que ça donne...






...il y a même la vitesse de téléchargement, mais elle ne s'affiche pas tout le temps.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Avril 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Tout à fait


Non, pas tout à fait 

= c'est la croix qui met en Pause (il n'y a pas de bouton ||)
et c'est le bouton _Effacer_ qui efface (et qui efface tout ce qui est inerte).


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Non, pas tout à fait
> 
> = c'est la croix qui met en Pause (il n'y a pas de bouton ||)
> et c'est le bouton _Effacer_ qui efface (et qui efface tout ce qui est inerte).



Ca je le sais, je dis tout à fait par rapport aux informations de la fenêtre et d'avancement du téléchargement. Le reste était clair.


----------



## tech-devil (27 Avril 2013)

Ahh merci pour vos réponses!
Effectivement, je n'avais absolument pas remarqué la petite flèche en haut à droite qui donnait plus d'informations! Ça va m'être utile! Merci à vous!


----------



## subsole (27 Avril 2013)

Locke a dit:


>



^^ Du Windows sur un Mac. :sick:
 Rendez-nous le boules rouges.

Je sors ;-)


----------

